# dicks sporting goods



## sortapro (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I landed a gig doing the exterior of a dicks sporting goods. Its only the green steel portions that will be done with an industrial oil. The canopy is about 40 feet in the air over the front of the store, and the entire front of the store is glass windows, so my main concern is overspray. We've got a boom to help out, but i'm uncertain on what method to use to apply. I'm thinking that because of the size of the canopy it will hav to be sprayed, i'm am gunshy about throwing all the oil out with an airless in such a crowded area. I was thinking of rigging up some sort of 2gal pressure pot system to a conventional gun with an extension tip? 
Anyone had luck with a similar setup? Also, i need to find said extension tip on very short notice ....like monday 2 days from now. Any and all suggestions are appreciated. 
I'm pretty good with an airless, but had a bad experience with wind and oil in one at a tires plus, and some cars got dusted. Didnt have probs when i used the capspray, but it was slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, and ive got a huge area to cover in hopefully a short time.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Congratulations on getting the job! Good luck!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I've done lots of canopies like that. I'd go brush n roll. Steel brush,slim Jim, 7" roller with a three eights sleeve. Shut down one side-paint it. Shut down other side-paint it. One man-2 days per coat. Should cover in one. You can work during business hours that way too.
Spraying would entail too much covering up to be worth it. you'd need more men, more sundries, probably have to squeeze it in on off hours. Too much stress too put ur self through I'd think.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

sortapro said:


> I landed a gig doing the exterior of a dicks sporting goods.


I'm always amazed at how someone can bid a job, and then win it, without knowing beforehand exactly how it is going to be done. Masking/spraying compared to brushing/rolling would be a huge difference in regards to production times, materials, etc. Did you just throw out a number and hope it would cover whatever you decided to do when the time for the job came up? Please, enlighten me on how this works.


----------



## right? or right now? (Dec 15, 2011)

Sounds to me that his every intent is to spray...


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

I bid commercial right from plans. Rarely do we see it prior to bidding. All of our labor rates are figured cut and roll. If we can spray that's a bonus. I agree with brush and roll.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't you all know that anyone can pull the trigger on a spray gun? But it takes a real painter to whip out the ole' brush and roller and get the job done. I loved it when I would hire a new painter for a water tank job and the look on their face when I told them we was brushing and rolling the structure instead of spraying. Most didn't last long. Couldn't handle the trade. Thought it was all spray work. 

Best advice here, get out your brush and roller and prove to yourself that your a PAINTER.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

I think that's backwards


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

There been a lot of good advise given here that I agree with. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## sortapro (Jun 30, 2011)

I have every intent on doing i the fastest most econmical way possible :thumbup:
I don't always have the luxury of time or proper planning with my jobs as a sub contractor, the company i get my contracts for goes out and bids and then passes them out to the employees or contractors according to skill. This job was thrown at me kinda last minute...not my choice. But the flip side is im always working, which is nice. The guy who gave me the contract suggested brush and roll, which i have no probs with, i thought that spraying might tripple productivity with the proper quick prep. My cut isnt the biggest, just over 2500, so im trying to not as much on labor if i dont have to. 
Thanks for the replys and ideas, and im completely open to any more if they're out there. If properly executed i should be able to make at least 1500 for hopefully 4 days work, i just wqnt to plan for everything and make sure i do most of my head scratching now, rather than when i get there 6 hours from home. Thanks everyone!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sortapro said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> so my main concern is overspray.
> i'm am gunshy about throwing all the oil out with an airless in such a crowded area.
> ...


Hey, what happened after the tires plus job? How did the problem with the dusted cars get resolved? I'm curious what happens.


----------



## sortapro (Jun 30, 2011)

We were doing the steel red roofing, and my first attempt was to blow it out with an airless and fine finish tip. I got about 2 passes and noticed some sharp winds were picking up the overspray towards some of the customer cars in font ( road cones or not, they drove where they wnated). We were in the procees of thinking of another plan when the guys inside came out and told us that some of the employee cars around the corner got hit. We stopped for the day and did the stucco and planned on coming back that nght to spray if the winds died down and there was no work traffic. But we popped the breaker outside immediately... since we were on a time crunch and it would have taken at least 2 coats for full coverwge brush n roll, i decided the hit it with the capspray. It worked great, but was slow ... no overspray. Took about 3 hours to ladder hop the entire rooflne. I was actually an employee for a different compqny at the time, so he said he'd let insurance pick it up. I went in for an oilchang a few months later and they told me that he gave each employee $100 for their trouble:blink:
Then they said he told them to buff it out with laquer thinner....he's a moron by the way.
no one threw a fuss i guess... i would have let my insurqnc take the hit if it was me...but it was his call to make.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

sortapro said:


> I have every intent on doing i the fastest most econmical way possible :thumbup:
> I don't always have the luxury of time or proper planning with my jobs as a sub contractor, the company i get my contracts for goes out and bids and then passes them out to the employees or contractors according to skill. This job was thrown at me kinda last minute...not my choice. But the flip side is im always working, which is nice. The guy who gave me the contract suggested brush and roll, which i have no probs with, i thought that spraying might tripple productivity with the proper quick prep. My cut isnt the biggest, just over 2500, so im trying to not as much on labor if i dont have to.
> Thanks for the replys and ideas, and im completely open to any more if they're out there. If properly executed i should be able to make at least 1500 for hopefully 4 days work, i just wqnt to plan for everything and make sure i do most of my head scratching now, rather than when i get there 6 hours from home. Thanks everyone!


That's 2500 for labor only I hope.


----------



## sortapro (Jun 30, 2011)

Oden said:


> That's 2500 for labor only I hope.


Correct. I was supplied the boom and paint by the guy who gets my contracts. Im in charge of labor. His split is a little steep on some jobs, and on most houses i have to pay for materials, but cedar rapids isnt as plentiful for work as other parts... some days i eat steak, other days i eat chicken. One things for sure, theres no shortage of guys to take my spot if i start turning down jobs. At leaet i know i can make it work to my advantage most of the time.


----------



## sortapro (Jun 30, 2011)

So i think that the job is going to be alot easier than previously thought. When i went to the shop the get the materials and rest of stuff for the job, i found out we'll be using sher-cryl.
its a slight color chance im wondering about one coat coverage...? Since ill need scafflding on the roof to reach the canopy im debating either using my airless with 8 feet of extension tip and a tall ass a frame, or just a super long roller pole?
Im bringing enough canvas to cover pretty much everything on the roof and ill just tape some dowels to the end of lengths of plastic to drop over the front windows from the roofline (what i think is the quickest solution to overspray if i go that route)


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

If your using sher-cryl I'd probably spray. You may need to prime with pro-cryl over oil on metal.


----------

